
Ask HN: Anyone know of a website that uses voice recognition input? - andrewstuart
I want to make a webpage that when used on a mobile phone, allows the user to control input via voice.<p>The commands will be simple 1-10 numbers.<p>I&#x27;m looking for anything on the net that does something like this - something actually working that I can try out and speak to.  Does anyone know of something that does something like this?
======
JohnJamesRambo
[https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/p/alexa/9n12z3cctcnz?cid=A4P...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/p/alexa/9n12z3cctcnz?cid=A4PCemail&rtc=1&activetab=pivot:overviewtab)

I got an email about this from Amazon today.

~~~
andrewstuart
I'm wanting to add voice recognition to a web page.

~~~
JohnJamesRambo
Oh I’m sorry, I totally misread what you were asking.

